# Will a single Nerite lay eggs?



## AMM (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd love to have some Nerite snails, but the messy egg problem doesn't sound good. If I just get a single Nerite, or perhaps different types of nerites (a Clithon, and a Zebra for example), would they still leg eggs?


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

Generally not. Snails are not asexual and require intercourse to reproduce. I am not too sure about whether different types of Nerites will breed with each other though. Most likely not.

Most species in the animal kingdom will not interbreed no matter how close the species actually are.

Then again I might be completely wrong. Google might be of assistance. GOOGLE I SUMMON YOU!

http://www.planetinverts.com/tracked_nerite_snail.html

via google query "will different nerite snails interbreed?"

Note the brackish breeding requirement.

Google win.


----------



## AMM (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks! That link is a great source of info for inverts! 
So am I understanding that if no breeding partner available, then no eggs? I know some creatures (like chickens), will lay eggs even if there's no male around. Same for snails?


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

*Yes*

I have two tanks, each has ONE nerite snail.

One doesn`t lay eggs. The other leaves those annoyingly hard, sticky 1mm eggs everywhere. especially on wood where they`re really UGLY.

Sooo I suppose it depends how lucky you get


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, one specimen will lay eggs, but they're not that super ugly IMO.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

My nerites lay eggs frequently. I find that it doesn't matter if there is just one, or a group of them. The eggs don't hatch. I've found that these snails don't live long in freshwater tanks, but they're very good at eating algae so I buy new ones occasionally to keep that problem under some sort of control.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

Someone correct me if im wrong but I believe nerite eggs require brackish water.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> My nerites lay eggs frequently. I find that it doesn't matter if there is just one, or a group of them. The eggs don't hatch. I've found that these snails don't live long in freshwater tanks, but they're very good at eating algae so I buy new ones occasionally to keep that problem under some sort of control.


Might be a problem with your water parameters if the Nerites that you keep die quickly. They should live about three years.


----------



## AMM (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Guess I'll just have to try one and see if I can stand the mess .


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

you need a male for a chicken to hatch eggs


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The OP isn't concerned about hatching eggs, s/he is just wondering if Nerites will lay them even if they haven't been fertilized by another Nerite.

Some snails are hermaphrodites; IDK about Nerites, though.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, all over the place!


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

yes but not in freshwater


----------



## max chavez (Aug 7, 2009)

I've had one for over a month and have never seen a single egg, I didn't even see him for about 2 weeks, once.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

C2C said:


> yes but not in freshwater


The eggs will not hatch in freshwater but they lay eggs in freshwater. I've had more than one Nerite in more than one tank lay eggs all over the place. No I don't think you need to have a pair to lay eggs.



max chavez said:


> I've had one for over a month and have never seen a single egg, I didn't even see him for about 2 weeks, once.


Wait and see ............ :hihi: 

They do stop laying as they age. I have one Nerite left and it has stopped laying eggs.


----------

